# The Late Spring Pattern at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
April 26, 2018









*The Late Spring Pattern*​
The past couple weeks have shown us two minor frontal passages that cooled things down more than anticipated. During cooler times, marine life activity slows to somewhat of a crawl. The metabolism of the game fish shifts into low gear and the fish reduce the amount of energy they expend â€" for doing anything like feeding, and even swimming. In slowing down their feeding patterns they reserve whatever small amount of energy they may have so they can utilize it for brief, violent, thrusts upon unsuspecting food sources - and baitfish are none the different. Like the game fish, their bodies also slow down, as do their activities. This is the reason why you normally donâ€™t see a lot of baitfish, at least not in numbers, scurrying along the surface of the water once temperatures fall. But donâ€™t let that fool you, as theyâ€™re there. Theyâ€™re often just below the surface, and often in numbers, but you donâ€™t notice them because they arenâ€™t running for their lives due to the inactivity of the larger game fish. Be certain that any baitfish activity, whatsoever, that you may witness during these cooler periods should signal to you the presence of game fish.

With these recent mood swings in the weather along our coast, fishing can sometimes become hit or miss on any given day, and locating bait activity during these changing conditions can mean the difference between success and failure. To ignite the opportunities at hand, there are a few things anglers can do in order to take full advantage of these changing times. Train yourself to study and document the altering and varying patterns associated with the environmental and biological transitions. For example, wind direction shall start becoming predominantly southern in origin during spring as the wind speeds become enhanced by the rising offshore Gulf water temperatures. So, begin taking mental note of areas that tend to produce the greatest on southerly winds.

Also, learn to recognize the need to be at a particular place while operating under certain weather conditions or where to be at the right time of the day. Impress upon yourself the fact that you do not need to spend precious time in areas that havenâ€™t sufficiently produced for you under your current weather and wind conditions. Also, remember to consistently maintain focus on the task at hand. If itâ€™s size youâ€™re after instead of mere quantity then direct your emphasis on what itâ€™s going to take in order to realize a trophy. Keep grinding when everyone else takes a break from the action, and you might just find yourself recognizing your personal best-ever springtime trophy.

In closing, we once again wish to remind everyone of the fact that the month of May generally represents the first substantial warming month of the year, and with it will bring more boat traffic on our area bays and coastal waterways. So, please pay attention to the other guy, give waders and drifters a wide berth, and think safety at all times. Remember to practice CPR, â€œCatch, Photo, and Releaseâ€, whenever possible on trophy Trout and Redsâ€¦Guide Chris Martin, Port Oâ€™Connor/Seadrift region. www.BayFlatsLodge.comâ€¦1-888-677-4868

*This Week's Featured Article:*

Big and Small
_By Randy Brown - BFL Manager_​
There is greatness to be found in both the large, and the small. No one will argue that the grandeur of a mountain is breathtaking. On the other hand, the beauty of a small flower blossom can be just as overwhelming. A newborn fawn can be just as mesmerizing as a buck that scores over 200 points. Greatness is found in both the immense, and in the tiny.

For the past few weeks Bay Flats Lodge has been full. Large corporate groups have made the place ring with laughter every night of the week, and it doesnâ€™t look like that will change anytime soon. You wonâ€™t find any complaints here about having a full house, but we do also enjoy those nights of just a few guests, a little more subdued atmosphere, and a more intimate setting.

So, when you book your trip with us, you may be part of a big night or a small one. Either way, weâ€™ll be glad to have you, and you can plan a great experience!






​
*Upcoming Events: *
*May 17th - Combat Marine Outdoors*
In Barkettâ€™s absence, Bay Flats Lodge has volunteered to serve as host to this yearâ€™s annual luncheon event for the Combat Marine Outdoors organization. Their program serves as a vehicle to demonstrate to these Marines, Sailors, and other service members that there are tens of thousands of patriotic Americans who truly care about these brave warriors and are willing to show their appreciation and support by providing once-in-a-lifetime outdoor adventures in some of the most incredible places in the world. It will be our honor and our privilege to host the members of such a fine organization.

*CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018*
_May 26th through September 3rd, 2018_
Just like your lure presentation, CCA is always working to improve the CCA Texas STAR Tournament. This year we are rolling out our brand new CCA Texas Guides Division. The addition of this division DOES NOT affect any other part of the tournament and guides are still ineligible in other divisions. It is the hope of Texas STAR and CCA Texas to be able to reward Texas fishing guides who support marine conservation, and empower them to help recruit more anglers into the CCA mission through this new division. The division winner will be taking home a new 26â€™ Mowdy Cat, Mercury 225hp ProXS OptiMax outboard, and custom Coastline trailer. 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL Fishing Specials:*
*Augustâ€™s â€œBeat the Heatâ€ Fishing Special*

*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

Includes (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*BFL's Grass Roots Wade Fishing with Lures Special*
When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip FREE. 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018

*Hereâ€™s What a Few of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_Capt. Kevin Matula was a truly great guide - extremely helpful and conversational!
- *Zach W. 2/25/18*

Capt. Nick Dahlman is a nice, sincere young man, and a pleasure to fish and visit with!
- *Mark H. 4/25/18*_

There is nowhere like Bay Flats, and no staff like your staff! Period! End of story! THE BEST! The front of the house is what makes or breaks a business. It is not just about how well they do their assigned job, it is also about their ability to engage client after client, quickly identifying commonalities, and maintaining engagement for an extended period of time. Capt. Cooper Hartmann - all I will say is NEVER let him get away! He put us on A PLETHORA of fish, rolled with our crazy conversations, had great music, and instantly had us feeling like we had known him for years. Again, NEVER let him go! The food - OH MY GAWD, SOOO GOOD! From appetizers to dinner YAAAAS! Breakfast is my favorite meal of the day, and y'all KNOCK IT OUT OF THE PARK! The ladies serving, preparing, serving, greeting - they are PRICELESSS and I found myself feeling like we were in a friend's home for each meal! EXCELLENCE! Gorgeous! Pristine! FANTASTIC! Thank y'all for being my favorite place on earth! - *Lori H. 2/25/18*






​
*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy early, becoming mostly sunny in the afternoon. High 76F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Generally sunny despite a few afternoon clouds. High 82F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High near 80F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy skies. High 79F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 79F. Winds SE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Offshore flow will weaken through Thursday afternoon. Winds will briefly veer to the east on Thursday night, but another surge of high pressure will shift the winds back to the northeast again on Friday. Onshore flow is expected to return Saturday and strengthen to a moderate flow on Sunday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 73.9 degrees
Seadrift 79.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 77.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Scott N. Party*

The staff was simply awesome! We had 60 people in our group and the staff went above and beyond to make everyone feel welcome.

We had 10 boats go out on Tuesday morning. Several boats reported catching over 100 fish!! Just about every Boat limited out on trout. Everyone had a great time with their guide. We had several first timers on the boats and the guides took great care of them and made sure that they not only caught fish but enjoyed their day. My guide was Captain Steve Boldt. His passion for fishing gets us fired up for every trip! Dude finds the fish EVERY TIME!

Rebecca and her team did an outstanding job. They had no problem accommodating 60 people. The food was absolutely off the chain!!! Every meal was deliciously perfect!

We have been coming to Bay Flats for over 10 years now. Each year our group gets bigger and bigger. We had 62 people this year and everyone had a fantastic time!

Hats off to bay flats lodge and their staff for going above and beyond to take care of us. You have created a bunch of RAVING FANS!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you for the business Folks!*

Apr 29, 2018 by Kevin O. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Buzz Dillon was very professional! Great food! - Kevin O. 4/29/18

Apr 29, 2018 by Greg S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Great food - great service! Everything was awesome! - Greg S. 4/29/18

Apr 29, 2018 by Larry K. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt was great! We couldnâ€™t have asked for a better guide. He put us on the fish! We had a great time! - Larry K. 4/29/18

Apr 29, 2018 by Jason R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Perry Rankin helped me become a better fisherman - Iâ€™m now much better at casting! - Jason R. 4/29/18

Apr 28, 2018 by Rick M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Top-notch facility! - Rick M. 4/28/18

Apr 27, 2018 by Brett B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Awesome place, great food, and great accommodations! Capt. Nick Dahlmann's equipment and knowledge was top-notch. Steaks and chops were awesome! - Brett B. 4/27/18

Apr 27, 2018 by Jim W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Hard to improve near perfection! - Jim W. 4/27/18

Apr 27, 2018 by Scott N. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The staff was simply awesome! We had 60 people in our group and the staff went above and beyond to make everyone feel welcome. We had 10 boats go out on Tuesday morning. Several boats reported catching many, many fish! Everyone had a great time with their guide. We had several first-timers on the boats, and the guides took great care of them and made sure that they not only caught fish, but that they enjoyed their day. My guide was Capt. Steve Boldt. His passion for fishing gets us fired up for every trip - this dude finds the fish EVERY TIME! Rebecca and her kitchen team did an outstanding job! They had no problem accommodating 60 people. The food was absolutely off the chain - every meal was deliciously perfect! We have been coming to Bay Flats for over 10 years now, and each year our group gets bigger and bigger. We had 62 people this year and everyone had a fantastic time! Hats off to Bay Flats Lodge and their staff for going above and beyond to take care of us! You have created a bunch of RAVING FANS! - Scott N. 4/27/18

Apr 27, 2018 by Kirk J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
This was my third time to visit Bay Flats Lodge, and Iâ€™ve never been let down - had a great time! A big thanks to Capt. Kevin Matula! We limited out on specs our first day, and then a storm and cold front blew in the next day, and our boat still put fish in the box! Meal time at the Lodge is like waiting to open Christmas presents for every meal - I send pictures back home to my wife to make her jealous! - Kirk J. 4/27/18


----------

